# Star Trek - Into Darkness (2013) Promo/Stills (23x) + 2x Youtube



## Mandalorianer (12 Jan. 2013)

*Premierendatum: 16. Mai 2013 (Deutschland)*
​ 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 






​


----------



## Sachse (12 Jan. 2013)

Und ein Trekkie durfte diesen Film bereits vor uns allen sehen, leider weilt er nicht mehr unter uns weilt

Reddit-Nutzer erfüllen todkrankem Star Trek-Fan seinen letzten Wunsch - SPIEGEL ONLINE

:thx: Gollum


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Jan. 2013)

Alice sieht ja mal super aus auf dem Bild

:thx:


----------



## gugolplex (13 Jan. 2013)

Sachse schrieb:


> Und ein Trekkie durfte diesen Film bereits vor uns allen sehen, leider weil er nicht mehr unter uns weilt
> 
> Reddit-Nutzer erfüllen todkrankem Star Trek-Fan seinen letzten Wunsch - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> :thx: Gollum



Irgendwie ist es traurig und schön zugleich solche Nachrichten zu lesen. Ich finde es immer wieder toll, dass es solch wundervolle Beispiele für Menschlichkeit gibt. 

Und auch noch vielen Dank für die tollen Pics. Warte auch schon auf den neuen Star Trek. :thx:


----------



## müllman (13 Jan. 2013)

Star Trek....das war mal...


----------

